# Dosing days ?



## AV8TOR (Mar 28, 2004)

Do you dose macros and micros the same day? How do you break down your dosing and please explain why to help me better understand. I really have had my macro numbers and CO2 dialed in but I don’t feel I understand a correct Plantex dosing routine. 

Right now I am dosing micros 3-times a week on off days of macros but I am in the dark for the amount. I have been using 3 doses of 3 ml per week for my 55 gallon. That is from a 2 tbsp to 500 ml stock solution with 1 tbsp of Magnesium Sulfate. 

Because I feel I am in the dark with Plantex I have been thinking of switching over to TMG. At least there I would have a label. Any comments on the results between the two?

Thanks in advance for your comments and help.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

I suggest dosing nutrients on alternating days, macros on day one, and then traces on day two and continue this routine.

This means you dose macros 4x a week and the traces 3x.
The last macro dosing should be 12 hours or so bwefore the week's water change. Then you dose after the water change and continue.

This is a fairly easy routine to follow.
You can dose 2-3 x a week also and add everything at once but I find this method works better at high light, which imply it will do better at lower light and provide even mroe wiggle room and stabilty when the lights are throttled down.

I would add 10 mls of traces for a 55 gal per dose.
Plantex should do fine if you have the Boron added also.

TMG is good also, more copper, makes the sheen on Crypts look better IME.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## AV8TOR (Mar 28, 2004)

Thank you so much Tom.


----------



## sllo (Sep 29, 2004)

> This means you dose macros 4x a week and the traces 3x


how many ppm of macros should be dosed each time?
K = 20ppm, NO3= 10ppm, PO4 = 1ppm 4x a week or divide those in 4 doses, K=5ppm, NO3=2,5ppm and PO4=0.25ppm each time 4x a week?

Reading The Estimative Index I undersand that after a water change you add K = 20ppm, NO3= 10ppm, PO4 = 1ppm in the water volume that was changed, what I dont really understand is how much should be dosed the other 3x a week.


----------



## livionakano (Aug 6, 2004)

sllo said:


> > This means you dose macros 4x a week and the traces 3x
> 
> 
> how many ppm of macros should be dosed each time?
> ...


I have exactly the same question :roll:


----------



## Rob G (Oct 19, 2004)

Sllo and Liviankano, I can't speak for plantbrain, but my response to your question is that it depends on many factors. Factors to consider include the following:


nutrients in the water supply prior to fertilizing
quantity/quality of light
amount of CO2 supplementation
type and amount of flora
bioload and quantity/type of feedings

In other words, my experience tells me that each aquarium is going to be different, and each aquarium's fertilization needs are likely to change over time. The estimative index is great in that it creates some room for error. Essentially, it allows one to "reset" the parameters if adverse reactions to the fertilization routine are experienced. 

When I try to determine how much to fertilize (and I do use the estimative index - I think??), I begin by determining the amount of NO3 and PO4 in my tap water. I then determine how much fertilizer it would take to get to my target levels. I try to consider how much feeding of the fish I will perform. It usually takes me a few months to get a good feel for a new aquarium - what can I say, I may be a little slow. Then again, I think it is important to note that changes in one's routine take time to fully display their effect on the aquarium. Make a small change and stick with it for a month. Take detailed notes. Even if you suffer from an algae outbreak, all is not lost - hopefully, the experience will prove valuable in the future.

I doubt this is the answer that both of you were hoping to receive. Hopefully, Tom and other will be able to provide a little more insight.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

livionakano said:


> sllo said:
> 
> 
> > > This means you dose macros 4x a week and the traces 3x
> ...


I add the following to a 20 gal tank per dose:

KNO3 1/4 teaspoon
KH2PO4 about 1/16th teaspoon
Traces: 5mls

You can double this amount without adverse effects, but you do not need this much.

This level will supply the most hungry of plant tanks and plant species.
Adding excess will not induce algae.
Not adding enough for the plants will cause algae.

You can throttle these amounts down if you have lower light, large fish loads etc with some trail and error, but these levels are fine for those tanks as well. High fish load tanks need more water changes(Volume and frequency).

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

